# abortion



## louie

so say u knocked a chick up then quit talking to her and she went and got a abortion and tried to make you pay for half of it would you?​​this is totally theoretical.​


----------



## Mouse

um.. yeah, you probably should pay for half of it. Talking or not, it's half yer problem too.


----------



## Dameon

Seriously? Let's see...You could pay for half an abortion, or pay child support. One-time payment of about $200, or pay money for the next 18 years...

That's if she was asking for money before getting an abortion. Trying to get you to pay after the fact is just silly. It's the sort of thing you should talk to somebody first about. If a girl did it without talking to me at all, I would say nope, no way, no how. If you don't even have a right to know or be involved beforehand, then why does she have a right to demand money after the fact? Sharing is a two-way street.


----------



## nothingcoolatall

Dude, regardless if the situation, or who said/ did what when, you need to pay for half that thing. Just give her the cash and continue not talking to her.


----------



## xbocax

can i pay with my "services"


----------



## caliEden

I'd say it was part your fault, it takes two to tango dude. You don't want a baby now do ya? Abortions are expensive man.


----------



## Pheonix

I won't pay for no child without a DNA test, but if it was my child I would sue her for getting an abortion. if both parents have equal responsibility over the child then the mother should need the father's permission to get an abortion, maybe a wrongful death lawsuit.


----------



## Deleted member 125

cough up the cash homie.


----------



## crustythadd23

pay up your half bro & continue on w/ your life


----------



## Nemo

Babies suck.


----------



## MrD

pheonix said:


> I won't pay for no child without a DNA test, but if it was my child I would sue her for getting an abortion. if both parents have equal responsibility over the child then the mother should need the father's permission to get an abortion, maybe a wrongful death lawsuit.


 
so many things wrong with this post.....


----------



## Gudj

MrD said:


> so many things wrong with this post.....


 
Agree.


----------



## Pheonix

MrD said:


> so many things wrong with this post.....


 
I believe in equal rights for men and women. but I believe it should be equal across the board. it take two to create a baby but it only takes one to kill it. men have no rights in this situation it's the mother's choice on whether two keep the kid or kill the kid. a women should have the right to choose what happens to their body but the man should have some say in the decision that will change his life forever. and after the decision is made do we attack the mother for not being able to financially take care of the child, nope. but we will throw the father in prison in a heart beat for being to poor to take care of the child. I think if the man is going to have that much responsibility in the aftermath then he should have some say in the decision making process.


----------



## Dmac

i agree with phenoix. a man has no say in whether or not a woman chooses to have an abortion, or the child. if she did not bother to talk to you about her decision, how can she ask that you pay for half of it? and who knows if she actually had the abortion? she could be shakin' ya down for money. i had a gal try to sue me for child support, saying the child was mine. i wouldn't agree till i did a dna test, turns out it wasn't mine at all. funny thing is, i always wanted a kid (still do) but no way was i gonna have anything to do with them after all the lies!

how come it is always the guy's fault that a gal gets pregnant? you girls know the risk too, but it always seems easier to blame the guy! sereously people no condom, no sex.


----------



## dharma bum

we just need some baby stamps. human ebt. i know of a few places to swipe it


----------



## shittickit

getting an abortion is completely the womens decision so and paying for the child whether its aborted or not is part of the males responability


----------



## Skitty

Greg, you're a dick, a girl wouldn't have to make that decision if you didn't stick your dick in her to begin with! Besides you flew a sign with me to help pay for our abortion. I agree with you that reproductive rights are completely the girl's once your little swimmers leave your body, but if that girl decides to go ahead and have the baby if you're any bit a decent human being that baby is half your responsibility too, so if you don't want that big responsibility of a baby you should take the little responsibility of helping her pay for an abortion.


----------



## louie

yeah she def didnt say anything about me paying half until afterwards.


----------



## louie

gahh i dont wanna. lmao


----------



## louie

pheonix said:


> I believe in equal rights for men and women. but I believe it should be equal across the board. it take two to create a baby but it only takes one to kill it. men have no rights in this situation it's the mother's choice on whether two keep the kid or kill the kid. a women should have the right to choose what happens to their body but the man should have some say in the decision that will change his life forever. and after the decision is made do we attack the mother for not being able to financially take care of the child, nope. but we will throw the father in prison in a heart beat for being to poor to take care of the child. I think if the man is going to have that much responsibility in the aftermath then he should have some say in the decision making process.


 excellent point.


----------



## Skitty

hmmmm, if I knew your situation with this chick I would try to give you better advice, when I had my abortion I had been dating the guy for a year, so it'd be pretty shitty if he just ran off and quit talking to me, ya know? But were you dating this girl? If so how long, and was it a monogomous relationship? Like if you only fucked this girl as a one night stand of a few times and you don't know if she's bangin' other dudes, how do you even know if you got her pregnant? Or for that matter if she was even pregnant! Does she have the planned parenthood receipt shit to prove she had the abortion?


----------



## Skitty

pheonix said:


> I won't pay for no child without a DNA test, but if it was my child I would sue her for getting an abortion. if both parents have equal responsibility over the child then the mother should need the father's permission to get an abortion, maybe a wrongful death lawsuit.


There's no state that you can sue a woman for getting an early term abortion.


----------



## louie

Skitty said:


> hmmmm, if I knew your situation with this chick I would try to give you better advice, when I had my abortion I had been dating the guy for a year, so it'd be pretty shitty if he just ran off and quit talking to me, ya know? But were you dating this girl? If so how long, and was it a monogomous relationship? Like if you only fucked this girl as a one night stand of a few times and you don't know if she's bangin' other dudes, how do you even know if you got her pregnant? Or for that matter if she was even pregnant! Does she have the planned parenthood receipt shit to prove she had the abortion?



um lets see it was once. she was banging other dudes. she doesnt have a receipt. and i cant really even prove if it was mine.


----------



## Skitty

If I were you I wouldn't feel obligated to help her out with the money, this situation sounds shady since she came asking for the money after she supposably had the abortion, you had sex once, and she was sleeping around with other guys. I'm not saying there's a no possibility of it not being yours, just that there's no way of knowing.


----------



## crow

nah, there are many cheap herbal remedies for unwanted pregnancy.

Also you can get morning glory seeds, grind them up (slowly, with little friction, or it won't work- the chemical is killed by heat.)
Not only will you get an lsa trip but it's an effective babykiller. 

And an overdose of vitiman C, or antibiotics work too.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Gee have none of you ever heard of STERILIZATION??

If you DON'T WANT KIDS get sterilized.
You can have it done for free.
Go to family planning/planned parenthood.

if you don't want to get sterilized use birth control.
Or at least be responsible and use a condom - again you can get all this FREE!

I talk from experience, I am pro coice.
It was self ignorance, not much self love and stupid irresponsible boys that got me pregnant
way to early.

I do have one grown, very much loved daughter who I chose to have.

If you can't be responsible with your dick and wear a condom..... stop fucking ! Castration maybe ??
And stop complaining when you get girls/women pregnant and won't take any responsibility......
Geeeeez !

Regardless, you female or male should wear condoms so as not to get or give,
std's aids, Hepatitis etc.


----------



## Skitty

none of those herbal rememdies are 100% effective and from what i read they should only be attempted until 9wks, they same as the medical abortion pill & they can be dangerous if all of the tissue doesn't come out it can lead to infection, and there's no way of knowing if it's all out unless you get an ultrasound


----------



## venusinpisces

It would not be a bad idea at all to help this girl out. It sounds like she's in a difficult place.
I don't think it really matters whether or not you were the biological parent. In the long run, ethics are more important than paternity laws. The thing is, if there is even a good chance that you got this girl pregnant then you probably impacted her psyche in a major way. This is a good reason to try and make amends if possible. 

But it doesn't sound like you care too much. If she is too crazy to even talk to, then you might want to be more selective next time before you end up with another baby mama drama situation. 

And if responsibility isn't working out for you then consider companionship alternatives:


----------



## shwillyhaaa

get boat. become pirate. no child support or abortions in the sea.


----------



## Uncle Mom

Ok. If she has no paperwork, no nothing then no.
If she wants you to be responsible then she should be 2.
If she provides the info she needs to you, then pay.
until then, fuck that


----------



## shwillyhaaa

Linda/Ziggy said:


> Gee have none of you ever heard of STERILIZATION??
> 
> If you DON'T WANT KIDS get sterilized.
> You can have it done for free.
> Go to family planning/planned parenthood.
> 
> if you don't want to get sterilized use birth control.
> Or at least be responsible and use a condom - again you can get all this FREE!
> 
> I talk from experience, I am pro coice.
> It was self ignorance, not much self love and stupid irresponsible boys that got me pregnant
> way to early.
> 
> I do have one grown, very much loved daughter who I chose to have.
> 
> If you can't be responsible with your dick and wear a condom..... stop fucking ! Castration maybe ??
> And stop complaining when you get girls/women pregnant and won't take any responsibility......
> Geeeeez !
> 
> Regardless, you female or male should wear condoms so as not to get or give,
> std's aids, Hepatitis etc.



i thought youhad to be a certain age and have a certain amount of kids before you could get scooped? thats what my mom told me when i was 14 and decided never to have kids


----------



## Nym

dude i wouldnt pay her shit if she couldnt prove shit

i dont know though...i believe adoption is a betteroption
but thats just me...im adopted so ya


----------



## Nym

but on the other hand..i just had my first kid
and that shit sssuuuucccckkkkeeeedddd....
something i will 
NEVER do again haha


----------



## louie

shwillyhaaa said:


> get boat. become pirate. no child support or abortions in the sea.


 arrrr that be true


----------



## plagueship

i fucking love daniel tosh's bit about how he wants a shirt that says "i <3 abortion" except the <3 is an aborted fetus on the front, and "PROBLEM SOLVED" on the back


----------



## Nemo

must. learn to. control. WHORE-MOANS. I know it's tough, but there's more to life than getting off.


----------



## Earth

Yesh.... I'd pay half.... Absolutely.......
These types of things just don't happen on their own.
Totally... Its the right thing to do.


----------



## Menyun

"Bob's Abortions"
~you rape em we scrape em~
Call 1-800-SCRAPER for more info!


----------



## Lilly

If she cant prove it was yours then no way, if she was sleeping around how do you know she didn't give everyone else she slept with the same speech she gave you?


----------



## Fwingnut

Child support like anything else is fucked for guys. We have 0 say in if the child is aborted or not, if we like it or not. Yet we're expected to pay half of someone elses decition. I want the kid, and the bitch aborts it, I don't want the kid and I'm expected to pay child support the rest of my life. For me though, I've got one daughter, and she's bad mother fucking ass. If you're cool, then and you're around your kids will prob be cool too, but if your shwak go the other way and save everyone "including your kid the trouble of life".

I don't pay child support like on paper, but god damn if I don't pay out. I've sent at least 2hundos a month all her life. And I feel like, all my baby wants from me is money, and that's cool. If I send her money she knows daddy loves her, cuz I ain't got much and it's hard to part with.


----------



## Cardboard

I'm sterile. If a woman did this to me, I would laugh in her face. Probably the reason we split in the first place if she's out getting pregnant...
Hypothetically.


----------



## Cardboard

Skitty said:


> Greg, you're a dick, a girl wouldn't have to make that decision if you didn't stick your dick in her to begin with! Besides you flew a sign with me to help pay for our abortion..


I think this is the sexist/unequal thing Dmac says about how its always the guys fault. You could just as well say if she didn't squat down on that dick to begin with. Skitty, you're a sexist (which should not be permitted on these forums), and playing the role of victim (and degrading women by making it an unequal act). Unless this was a rape situation, it's not as simple as "if you didn't stick your dick in her to begin with". It's been said before, it takes 2 to tango.


----------



## wizehop

what if she never was preggos and just made it up for some cash?


----------



## Nelco

read enough of this
you both suck for baby killing


----------



## wokofshame

Ahahaha this thread is awesome. i love it. Stp has become the online oogle jerry springer show.


----------

